# RTA Map Center -- Support >  View saved routes

## OregonNevada

I saved three routes in Advanced Maps and can't figure out how to view them.  Please help

----------


## Southwest Dave

Hi and welcome to RTA !

Make sure you are logged in and then open the Advanced map tag and then to the left of the map you will see the headings 'My Maps' and 'My routes.  Your saved work should show there and just click on the numbered route you wish to view.

----------

